
The London Tube Heartbeat - ColinWright
http://tubeheartbeat.com/london/
======
isostatic
This is amazing, just spend 30 minute pouring over it and have barely
scratched the surface.

I was surprised by the number of exits late at night at Heathrow T5, I guess
it's all staff arriving for nightshifts, as there aren't many turning up to
get planes at that time (last flight is 2240, meaning the latest you can enter
security is 2205, meaning that you need to be off the tube at 2200 at the
latest, and I doubt many risk cutting it that close)

~~~
Symbiote
I think you have misread that.

All three Heathrow stations have many _entries_ in the late evening, which
will be people arriving on flights. They don't have many exits.

~~~
isostatic
You're right, I guess I was thinking "entry into airport"!

------
delinka
Excellent work!

This detail probably doesn't matter for this nice visualization, but ... do
you have details on how this data is attributed to specific lines? For
example, District and Circle have such an overlap, and the changes in Circle
appear proportional to changes in District. I personally have intended to take
a Circle train but because District overlaps and is headed where I need to go,
I'll just take whatever comes along next.

~~~
tialaramex
A more extreme example: At stations like Amersham there's no separate gateline
for National Rail versus tube, and the tickets are interoperable towards
London.

Many of Amersham's morning commuters board the (faster) National Rail service,
even though (unusually for the tube) the Metropolitan line has express and
semi-stopping services at peak times to catch up some of the difference.

~~~
isostatic
Some may choose to take the slightly slower to the city with a city, rather
than being dumped at Marylebone station (not passing go), which has pretty
poor tube connections (or is a walk outside to Baker Street to catch a
standing only tube)

Only way to work it out would be specific data (like axel weights), which may
be whats generating the data sets.

------
mattlondon
Like it - really nice visualisation.

A few suggestions that might be nice:

\- show entry + exit down to 5min and maybe even 1 min intervals if that data
is available.

\- make it so I can filter lines I am interested in (e.g clicking on the
colour bars at the top to toggle on/off) - in zone 1 its pretty hard to see
what is going on without zooming riiiiight the way in, but then you miss the
"bigger picture".

------
sgt101
I watched a fun show on CBBC last night where they looked at Slimemoulds and a
prof was showing how they could use Slimemoulds to generate an approximation
of the tube network for Tokyo. They place food on population centres on a
scaled map and release the Slimemould in the centre and bingo, it grows a
nutrient distribution network that maps onto the rail network! A search engine
query (I use Qwant) will get you to the work.

------
imrehg
Very nicely done! Was just checking a few stations where I commute, and
compared the intuitions picked up about horrible / acceptable times, and line
choices. Seems to match up to my experience, which makes the data-diving even
more interesting. Also since those parts match, I can now look at other
stations with a different eye, and based on the data have a feel for
travelling there/through... Good stuff!

------
accnumnplus1
The journey planner site also has usage timeline chart, but not nearly as well
presented as this. I despise the tube rush hours, I won't get on before
9:15am, and not before 6:30pm. I will happily watch over-crowded trains go by,
and will get off a train the moment it starts crowding. I don't care what my
boss wants. This information is useful for adjusting habits as time goes by
and things change.

------
Gys
At the top it says the latest dataset is of 2015. So maybe the title shouls
also include that.

------
Doctor_Fegg
Good thing it's not the Thameslink Heartbeat, otherwise it'd be flatlining
right now.

------
raleighm
Is anyone aware of similar sites for other cities? Would be interested to see
Tokyo.

------
Oras
Loved the website, brilliant presentation for data

------
isostatic
It will be interesting to compare the data now compared with next year when
crossrail is open. I suspect Oxford Circus will reduce

------
michaelmcmillan
Looks like an organism!

